# Sarah Connor bei Joko & Klaas - Spiel mit Alex Klaws



## Mia.Alice.Connor (16 Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

kann jemand das folgende Video als Download zur Verfügung stellen? 
Sarah hat zusammen mit Alex Klaws "Plötzlich taub" gespielt.

https://www.prosieben.de/tv/joko-klaas-gegen-prosieben/video/12-spiel-6-ploetzlich-taub-clip

Das wäre toll! <3

Liebe Grüße


----------



## RAZ0R (16 Juni 2019)

Hier bitte:
https://www.filehosting.at/file/det...as gegen ProSieben Spiel 6 Plötzlich taub.mp4


----------



## Mia.Alice.Connor (16 Juni 2019)

Hallo Razor,

vielen vielen Dank!

LG


----------



## Mia.Alice.Connor (16 Juni 2019)

Hallo Razor,

das Video ruckelt leider total. Bei dir auch? Kannst du den Upload vielleicht nochmal vornehmen?


Liebe Grüße


----------

